# cocobolo



## scoutharps (Jun 1, 2008)

[:I]Honest, i DID try the search ooption on this!  Euther I got nothing even close, or it timed out on me.  So.....

I did my first Cocobolo tonight.  I've heard all the horror stories, so I kept the fans going, worked fast, left the mess for Jim to clean up and hit the shower, where I scrubbed down as per poisen ivy, which i am highly allergic to.  The blank is gorgeous, I'll admit.  I gave it a quick coat of BLO pre clean up.  Now--where do I go from here?  It is an oily wood, so DNA (gotta get some) would be the first step.  I normally use BLO/CA.  I also have Mylands Cell Sanding Sealer and Friction Polish.  One post said don't use Tung Oil.  What is my best bet on this stuff?

Also, how many of you really have ther allergy problems with this?


----------



## rdunn12 (Jun 1, 2008)

I clean with DNA.And use ca,no blo.With no problems.Just me though.I have not had any allergic reactions to cocobolo.Now give me a piece of Pear and I will be itching for days with red bumps all over me.I am also extremely allergic to poison ivy.


----------



## rlharding (Jun 1, 2008)

I have no reactions to it.  I also don't use any special procedure to finish.  It gets the same as all wood, EEE, WD, Wax after several coats of varnish.


----------



## papaturner (Jun 1, 2008)

I have had no reaction to cocobolo at all nor have I had any problem with the finish. I have used ca and friction polish plus one that I sanded to 2000 ,EEE,white diamond and then carnuba wax,it looked great just not sure about durability.


----------



## fiferb (Jun 1, 2008)

Cocobolo makes my nose run a little but good dust collection took care of that. No other issues. I use about 6 coats of medium CA for my finish.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Jun 1, 2008)

I've never had trouble with it. Whenever I'm working in the shop,I never wear gloves,glasses,or headgear. I just wear the clothes that I go to town in. I've never gotten anything in the eye yet and cocobolo hasn't got the best of me yet.


----------



## rlharding (Jun 1, 2008)

Jared, are you just trying to get us wound up or do you really not wear face protection?  Please don't wait until a tragic accident before you wear safety glasses or face shield.


----------



## jack barnes (Jun 1, 2008)

Jared your a smart young man, please don't take chances like that, wear some kind of eye protection.

Jack


----------



## RussFairfield (Jun 1, 2008)

I can't let Cocobolo in the shop, but when I could still use it, I used it a lot. That's why I am now allergic to it. 

It is counterproductive to use any oil or an oil finish on a wood that is already oily. The natural oils in the wood will interfere with the oil finish. Sometimes it will eventually dry, and sometimes it will stay sticky forever. 

Straight CA glue, lacquer, and shellac finishes all work fine on Cocobolo without any special preparation. Shellac will sometimes lose its gloss in a couple days, but a light sanding and a fresh coat will solve the problem.

I have never used a Waterborns finish on Cocobolo because I remember being told that oil and water don't mix.


----------



## RussFairfield (Jun 1, 2008)

Jared, come back in 20 years and tell me that it was a good idea to not use any protection while working with Cocobolo.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jun 1, 2008)

I just clanked a few chunks of cedar off of my faceshield the other day - USE FACE PROTECTION if nothing else, Jared!


----------



## dntrost (Jun 2, 2008)

I have never had any trouble with cocobolo but I do where safety glasses as we all should!!!!!   [B)]


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Jun 3, 2008)

No. I don't use face protection. None of my family or my cousins do. Not even when running the saw. Come over to our shop sometime.


----------



## babyblues (Jun 3, 2008)

Jared - It's not something to brag about, son.  It's no test of manliness, it's just plain stupid.  Other people's lack of common sense is no excuse for your own.  Well, there you go...I've turned into my dad...turns out he knew what he was talking about.

About cocobolo - I've used either lacquer or straight CA and haven't had any problem with either on cocobolo.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't think that,babyblues. It's just that they're expensive and they always get in my way. I don't have the money to spend on one of them. I only wear eye protection when I'm running the grinder. Maybe I'll just have to spend a little $$$$$ to buy one. Thanks guys!


----------



## LEAP (Jun 3, 2008)

Jared, 
My dad lost the use of one eye with safety glases on! It was extremely painfull at the time and still aches when he gets tired 17 years later. It's just not worth it. At least go get a pair of goggles or cheap safety glasses if not a full shield. If you cant afford $10 for a pair of safety glasses I'll send you a set.You only have one set of eyes and there is no replaceing one when it's gone.


----------



## LEAP (Jun 3, 2008)

To get back on track I spray a little ca accelerator on a paper towel and wipe down the blank before doing my usual CA finish on Cocobolo. Don't know if it helps but it sure don't hurt.


----------



## babyblues (Jun 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1JaredSchmidt_
> 
> I don't think that,babyblues. It's just that they're expensive and they always get in my way. I don't have the money to spend on one of them. I only wear eye protection when I'm running the grinder. Maybe I'll just have to spend a little $$$$$ to buy one. Thanks guys!


Like LEAP said, even safety glasses are better than nothing, especially when using a table saw.  I've had table saws throw wood right past my head so fast I couldn't even see it.  All I heard was the saw bind up then I heard the wood hit the wall behind me.  That's why I don't stand directly in line with the blade.  Friend of my father's had a plank come back and hit him right between the eyes, blinding him in both eyes.  All it takes is a fraction of a second.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jun 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1JaredSchmidt_
> 
> I don't think that,babyblues. It's just that they're expensive and they always get in my way. I don't have the money to spend on one of them. I only wear eye protection when I'm running the grinder. Maybe I'll just have to spend a little $$$$$ to buy one. Thanks guys!



But you have money to buy a scooter.  Look at it this way, if you sold your scooter and bought a face shield and some dust protection, you would be a whole lot healthier.

Cocobolo doesn't really need a finish, it polishes up nice. Why not try one like that.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Jun 4, 2008)

I didn't buy the scooter. I have a cheap faceshield from HF,but I don't like it. Too uncomfortable. We have safety glasses but I rarely use them. I'll have to use that faceshield maybe.


----------



## sbell111 (Jun 4, 2008)

I don't use a face shield, either.  However, I do use safety glasses.  You can pick up a pair for just a couple of bucks, so there is no reason for a pair of glasses and a dust mask not to be stored at every machine station in the shop.


----------



## hunter-27 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rdunn12_
> 
> I clean with DNA.And use ca,no blo.With no problems.Just me though.I have not had any allergic reactions to cocobolo.Now give me a piece of Pear and I will be itching for days with red bumps all over me.I am also extremely allergic to poison ivy.


I got some pear ready to ship you Ronald. [}]  I was on vacation and just saw this post but I can't wait to send the pear off now.  You will love it.[xx(]


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Jun 9, 2008)

I say a hard lesson is a good lesson!  Leave the boy alone!  He will look _cool_ with his hip new patch


----------



## OldWrangler (Jun 9, 2008)

Wish I was 16 again and knew everything. Jared, get a good pair of safety glasses. They are only $10-15 at Lowes or HD. Apparently you have endeared yourself to a lot of us old farts on here that don't want you blinded or worse. Do it for us if not for yourself. Get in the habit of putting them on first before turning a switch. It takes some time getting used to doing it but it may save you some grief later.

    Let us know that you have bought them and are using them and I, for one, will send you a pack of blanks (good stuff like Mesquite, Hackberry, Silktree, wild Cherry burl, Cocobolo etc.) But not until you are serious about preserving your puss!!


----------



## bitshird (Jun 9, 2008)

Jared, No one with over two active brain cells should work around any equipment like a Lathe, Sander, Grinder, Milling Machine ,Table Saw, Band Saw, Skill Saw, Router, or Buffer
with out the Minimum of Safety Glasses, If you need a pair, I have a few extra, I will be more than happy to send you a pair. Federal Law mandates that they be worn when ever you are working in a commercial shop. Why on earth would any one risk loss of an eye for a few dollars. Brave is one thing, Stupid is quite another, some one should tell your dad he's really setting a bad example.  [8D][8D][8D]


----------



## MobilMan (Jun 10, 2008)

Cocobolo--my favorite wood. Just won an ebay for 100 Rosewood cocobolo, but now I know I like the Mexican co. better.  I've made a lot of pens with it, & treat it like any other wood.  C.A. or Mylands Friction plus Ren. wax.  Always come out with a glassy shine.
  1Jared-ever see a man with a 16 penny nail stuck in his eye?  I have, it isn't a pretty sight.  Now he's one-eyed. I've used safety glasses that still let sparks from a grinder still get in my eyes, so now it"s always a full face shield.  Even ACE hardware carries them & are really cheap in price. Not as safe as safety glasses?  I have layed one on the ground & have thrown a hammer at it 4-5 times & couldn't break it--one I was throwing away.
  Dust protection-Nah-I didn't need it either. Worked around brake dust all my life & lots of saw dust but like you, was too busy to mess with it.  Check out the letters COPD.  Now I got it & it AIN'T no fun.  Walk 100 feet & you are pooped out & can't hardly breathe.  You may be healthy now but listen to all those on this forum that care so you'll be healthier when you reach our age.


----------



## DSallee (Jun 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scoutharps_
> 
> [:I]........... Also, how many of you really have ther allergy problems with this?



Well my very first pen turn was a cocobolo, just had a t-shirt, pants etc... (safety glasses of course!)on ... Anyway, stupid me, it was 3am when I got done (got the new lathe home at 7pm and HAD to turn my first pen so I just brushed myself off and went to bed... took a shower the next morning and the next day I had little blisters on both arms (top side where the cocobolo dust and chips fell most..)

At first I thought maybe just some bites or something but I think it was the cocobolo after reading a few post about it... I haven't turned another cocobolo and haven't had those blisters either... don't know if I wanna do another cocobolo to see either... took a week to get rid of the blisters..

Anyone want some cocobolo? I got about 8 blanks I think.. LOL


----------



## hunter-27 (Jun 11, 2008)

Well my very first pen turn was a cocobolo, just had a t-shirt, pants etc... (safety glasses of course!)on ... Anyway, stupid me, it was 3am when I got done (got the new lathe home at 7pm and HAD to turn my first pen so I just brushed myself off and went to bed... took a shower the next morning and the next day I had little blisters on both arms (top side where the cocobolo dust and chips fell most..)

At first I thought maybe just some bites or something but I think it was the cocobolo after reading a few post about it... I haven't turned another cocobolo and haven't had those blisters either... don't know if I wanna do another cocobolo to see either... took a week to get rid of the blisters..

Anyone want some cocobolo? I got about 8 blanks I think.. LOL
[/quote]
I guess I'm lucky, no problems with it, I love it.  Wish I had a garage full.


----------



## diamundgem (Jun 12, 2008)

ome of you say you have trouble with Cocobolo and "POISON IVY"  It makes me sneeze. Look up :Jewel weed" on the net. Darnest stuff I've ever seen. Cures poison ivy over nite. I make a soap with the juice from the weed to stop the itch and it usually dries up the next day. Look it up


----------



## rdunn12 (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hunter-27_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gee thanks Hunter you are one heck of a great friend.With friends like you,who needs enemies.Hehehe


----------



## hunter-27 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## marionquill (Jun 12, 2008)

I have mild reactions to it - hands and arms get itchy. I clean it with DNA, let that dry and first use thick CA, then a few coats of thin, then thick again. I've found that between each coat of CA, I have to sand starting either with 400 or 600 grit sand paper then micro mesh. If I just the 600 grit, I end up with tiny scratches in the finished product (junk, in ohter words).  If the blank is too light in color, I'll put a stain on it, Pecan works nicely for me. I'll let that dry for a day or two before going back to it.

Jason


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jun 12, 2008)

My great-uncles and shop teachers never used any safety equipment like push sticks, hearing protection, or safety glasses...

And most of them lost their hearing, sight, or a finger at some point...

It's just common sense, Jared - like wearing a seatbelt, or buying insurance...you might not need it all the time, but it's crucial when you do! 

Andrew


----------



## RonInSpringTX (Jun 14, 2008)

Scout/Valerie..... haven't had any problems with cocobolo other than not drying. I made a bottle stopper last year, tried my new "idea" to spray it with polyurethene....after 6 days it was still tacky, my older bro told me those exotic woods got oils, etc in them....DUH on my part, I wiped off the bottle stopper w/mineral spirits, then used the wax stick/carnuba was finish, looks great!!!!!  May I suggest the dust collector that Sears sells, I think it's aroun 400 c.f.m. works great, you may have to adjust the height to your lathe. You might also want to wear long sleeves when turning, but be careful on turning!!!
Take care, good luck.


----------



## RonInSpringTX (Jun 14, 2008)

oops around 400 cfm, on a little portable cart, with hose and hood, you can find it for about $160 on sale sometimes for around $140  (Sears)
later...Ronnie


----------

